# Geber-Einbau Fishfinder



## FrankHB (7. März 2004)

Moin Moin

Ich hatte Probleme, als ich den Geber des Fishfinders so wie in der Beschreibung angegeben als Heckmontage außenbords fuhr.

Bei langsamer Fahrt gutes Bild, bei Gleitfahrt ging nichts mehr.
Hatte die Trimmklappen in Verdacht.

Nun entschloß ich mich, den Geber in den Motorraum einzubauen.

Geht nicht bei jedem Boot, aber man kann es vorher testen bevor man es einbaut.

Eine Alditüte - etwas Wasser rein - dann den Geber rein - Kabel oben rausführen und mit Isolierband dichtmachen.
Gerät anschließen und den Geber mitsamt der Tüte auf den Boden hin-und herschieben, bis man das beste Bild hat.

Mit einem Edding markieren.
Dann rausfahren, das Schiff ins gleiten bringen, Tüte auf gekennzeichnete Stelle und ich hatte ein einwandfreies Bild.

Danach ab in die Küche, geeignetes Tupperpöttchen gemopst, den Boden ausgeschnitten, auf markierte Stelle auflaminiert, mit Sikaflex noch mal Alles schön abgedichtet, Geber mitsamt Halterung reingesetzt, 2 Löcher durchs Tupperpöttchen gebohrt, mit Sika abgedichtet.

Das ganze Töpfchen mit Pril aufgefüllt, für das Kabel einen kleinen Einschnitt oben unter dem Deckel gemacht.
Zum Pril kann man ein klein bisschen Wasser hinzugeben.
Wichtig ist, dass der Geber in der Flüssigkeit sitzt und keine Luft dazwischen ist.

Fahre jetzt 2 Jahre damit und habe mit dem Einbau gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Vielleicht kann einer mit dem Tip was anfangen.

Gruß Frank HB

PS: Habe einen Humminbird Wide 2000


----------

